# Everglades 2014



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

SC came south florida…

https://vimeo.com/88715484


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Great video glad you had a great trip down here.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Great Video, just makes me want to head back down there again and again.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks.... I'm still feeling the pain of 'glades withdraw, was there less than two weeks ago. Oh the pain.... it' going to be a long year until I return :'(


----------



## Jorge1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Great Video!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey! Thanks for posting the video!! I enjoyed it!!


----------

